
Tempe police investigating self-driving Uber car involved in deadly crash - folz
https://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/tempe-police-investigating-self-driving-uber-car-involved-in-crash-overnight
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

